# Can anyone tell me how old my Tegu is in this pic?



## TheTeguNovice (Nov 14, 2013)

Titus at time of purchase!


----------



## Renske (Nov 15, 2013)

1 or 2 months?


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 15, 2013)

That's a very clean and nice looking tegu! Normal b/w?

Matt


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Nov 15, 2013)

1 or 2 months ok great!,when I got him no additional paper work was sent so didn't know the age but great to know. Also I believe he's just a regular B&W Tegu, he is however a little on the lighter side.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 18, 2013)

He is most likely from this season so depending on how his care and diet has been he could have hatched as early as june or as late as september. I would put him past 1 month since he no longer has a green head. In some cases, extreme neglect I have seen yearlings at that size, or yearlings that hibernated right after hatching and didnt have time to grow so its hard to give you an exact age without knowing more details.


----------



## Renske (Nov 18, 2013)

That is right. But its as small as 1 month or 2 month old baby. They loos the green very quick. My reds clutch is 3 weeks old now and does not show a lot of green anymore. Some not at al. So yes it could even be a 6 month old. I do not think its a year old becouse then it sould be very disvormed. 
But with good care he can grow fast and get the size he sould be.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 18, 2013)

It was always my understanding the reds do not show green heads....


----------



## Renske (Nov 19, 2013)

My reds did.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your insight, after I purchase him he did grow very rapidly. After a month and a half these are his growth pics.










I'm in the process of building a new 6x4x4 Enclosure.


----------



## Brettm (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice looking tegu


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 16, 2013)

Since my tegu is of the lighter complexion is it possible he came from chocoa and is an extreme giant?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 17, 2013)

extreme giant was a marketing name by one of the breeders, so they should be called chacoans if they are from that locality and not from that particular breeder. yours does have some visual markers for being chacoan, just keep in mind that it is only a locality, not a different species and theres no guarantee that they will get larger than a regular b/w.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for the clarification I appreciate it.


----------

